# [Wet Thumb Forum]-84L Planted Tank



## Jedi|Knight (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi,

Photos of my old amazonic tank, now planted!!!













































Stay cool...









May The Force Be With You!!!


----------



## Jedi|Knight (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi,

Photos of my old amazonic tank, now planted!!!













































Stay cool...









May The Force Be With You!!!


----------



## Slappy (Mar 2, 2003)

Nice tank...and beautiful angels you have there.

----------------------------
Fish Slapping Extraordinaire


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I like it a lot! You've made some good plant choices and they complement your fish well. I particularly like the light covering of E. tenellus, it looks very natural with the sand.


----------

